# Power Steering Pump



## pacautotoys (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi,
I've got a 1970 Pontiac GTO Judge with the 400cid V8 and air conditioning. Does anyone know where I could find a NEW power steering pump. I had a reman put in recently and it leaks. If possible, I would like to just buy a brand new one. Everywhere I look I can only find remanufactuered pumps. Any help would be greatly appreciated. You can post reply here or email me at [email protected]. Thanks alot, Ben


----------



## Rangercrawford (Oct 20, 2005)

*Power steering pump question for you*

Hi,

I've got a 67 and its tough to turn at low speeds and especially while stopped. It is equipped with power steering and the fluid levels are ok...any ideas?

thanks 

Kyle


----------

